# 6 Nations Kick off!



## Ed Seeley (7 Feb 2009)

So anyone else a fan of real sports then and will be glued to the tv this afternoon to watch the 6 nations kick off?  I can't wait as I love international rugby and all the matches are live on the BBC this year.  Much better than watching football with them falling over like big girls when someone brushes against them!!!  And no swearing or disrespect to the referees either!  I wish they'd introduce sin bins to football too for yellow cards - would give them a bit more meaning.

Anyone want to predict who they think will win?
I would love to think England might but we've no chance unless the form book is thrown totally out of the window.  I'm just hoping the French can beat the Welsh to the trophy!!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Feb 2009)

I 'll be watching a few matches - mainly England (obviously) although i much prefer to play rugby than watch it  

I am thinking Wales will win.


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Feb 2009)

I will of course be watching England mainly but also Ireland seeing as that's my father's country 

Is very similar to Football:

Football I support Southampton, my father supports Portsmouth
All sports international I support England and my father supports Ireland.

I do have a soft spot for Ireland though for the above reasons however in a choice between the 2 then I want England to be 'narrow' victors. lol

AC


----------



## Superman (7 Feb 2009)

I'll be watching it although Rugby League is a much better entertaining sport.


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Feb 2009)

5 passes.  Kick.  5 passes kick. yawn yawn.  Union is much better!!!

AC


----------



## Superman (7 Feb 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> 5 passes.  Kick.  5 passes kick. yawn yawn.  *Union is much better!!!*
> 
> AC



Using your analogy then union is... kick kick kick kick kick kick. Scrum kick kick kick line-out. Yawnion!


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Feb 2009)




----------



## aaronnorth (7 Feb 2009)

I am a Union fan - league stops play too much  

England would of struggled to win if Italy had played their scrum half from the start! They need to improve alot if they stand a chance in next week, more so on giving stupid, amateur penalties away  

Brian Moore - what a laugh


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Feb 2009)

AWFUL!
(Both League and our performance!!! - Sorry Clark!!!!  )

Thank god they played Bergamasco in the first half or I don't think we would have won!  Though it _really_ pains me to say it, Wales will destroy us next weekend.

Also why did he take half the best players off at 60?  I thought Armitage was the best of the back 3 and he went off; Ellis I can understand as he obviously wanted to blood Foden but Tait for Noon - What's the point?

We totally lacked creativity; the backs barely saw the ball, unless defending pointless kicking exchanges where we usually lost out and the scrum was poor.  Haskell needs a very stern talking too as his sin binning was stupid and he does that too often and, when he's on the pitch he gives away too many pointless penalties too.

What will Johnno do?


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Feb 2009)

> What will Jonno do



Come out of retirement 

Where was George chuter?

AC


----------



## roughyed (21 Feb 2009)

Prefer League by far, so much so I started my own team!

A good game of Union is great to watch, its just a bad one is truely awful!!


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Feb 2009)

I have been watching the sevens latley too


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Feb 2009)

What a match last night eh?  Awesome France putting the Welsh in their place!!!  Those welsh backs were just kept out of it, and good job too as look what Byrne did when he had the chance!  Better than any game of League I've ever seen!


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> What a match last night eh?  Awesome France putting the Welsh in their place!!!  Those welsh backs were just kept out of it, and good job too as look what Byrne did when he had the chance!  Better than any game of League I've ever seen!



i thoroughly enjoyed wathcing that game last night. scotland v italy was a poor game though...


----------

